
Lemonodor - a mostly lisp weblog - gibsonf1
http://www.lemonodor.com/
======
mojuba
I tried to post a comment, but there seems to be a problem with their Lisp
CGI's.

On Lisp vs. Python: <http://lemonodor.com/archives/001497.html>

"Readable" languages are rather manager-centric. And because software managers
become increasingly unimportant (or decreasingly important :), so will
"readable" languages.

Of course programmers need readability too, but given a choice they'd rather
stick to a concise and powerful language. Why? Probably because a powerful
language, among other things, doesn't require you to get back to your code and
fix it too often, and hence, you don't need that language to be too readable.
It allows you to solve a problem in small, rock-solid and easily testable
chunks.

I'm desperately looking for such a powerful "write-and-forget" programming
language. Is it Lisp? I don't know yet.

~~~
ecuzzillo
Lisp is perfectly readable after you spend a few days to a week reading it.
You just have to get used to the organization of code, and then you start to
read code by indentation, rather than by paren-counting. Then everything is
very smooth, and it's just as readable as Python.

Perl is known as write-and-forget, although Lisp does everything it does
better, except for CPAN.

~~~
akkartik
Sometimes I think I am the only one on the planet who hates CPAN. Chasing
dependencies gets old _really_ fast. I really really like the python packaging
model -- many packages contain a single code file which you can just save to
development directory. No installation, no munging around with paths.

My favorite example: pyparsing <http://pyparsing.wikispaces.com>

